# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  ¿Cómo afecta la actividad de una depuradora a los ecosistemas fluviales?

## Jonasino

> Según una investigación, los efluentes de las depuradoras impulsan la actividad de unos organismos fluviales, y perjudican la de otros
> 
> Cuando un río recibe las aguas de una depuradora, se pone de manifiesto la eficiencia de la misma. Un grupo de investigación de la UPV/EHU, en colaboración con el instituto ICRA de Gerona, ha observado, y publicado en la revista Freshwater Biology, que las aguas de las depuradoras influyen notablemente en el ecosistema fluvial. Al tener mayor cantidad de materia orgánica, incrementan la actividad de los organismos que se alimentan de la misma. Sin embargo, como contienen elementos tóxicos que no son eliminados en las depuradoras, como fármacos, perjudica a otros.
> 
> A pesar de que la función principal de las depuradoras de agua es limpiar las aguas contaminadas derivadas de la actividad humana, "los efluentes de las mismas se convierten en fuente de muchos contaminantes en los ríos", explica Ibon Aristi, investigador del Departamento de Biología Vegetal y Ecología de la UPV/EHU. Ha estudiado el impacto de uno de esos efluentes en el río Segre mediante la observación de la comunidad fluvial, es decir, el análisis de su respuesta ante los contaminantes de los efluentes.
> 
>     Las aguas de las depuradoras influyen notablemente en el ecosistema fluvial
> 
> Los compuestos de los efluentes de las depuradoras podrían dividirse en dos grupos, en relación a su influencia en el ecosistema fluvial: los que impulsan la actividad de los organismos, y los que perjudican o inhiben la misma. El primer grupo lo forman la materia orgánica y los nutrientes, los denominados asimilables. En su presencia, los organismos fluviales ven incrementada su actividad, ya que favorecen su crecimiento. "A partir de un punto, o concentración, sin embargo, pueden ser tóxicos. Una de las funciones de las depuradoras es, precisamente, llevar la concentración de esos compuestos a niveles aceptables", comenta Aristi.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ra-ecosistemas

----------

frfmfrfm (31-oct-2015)

----------

